# Old Yeller



## HuntinTom (Mar 26, 2005)

The saga begins -- Rapid Fire, teethdoc and I are putting together a redneck hunting camper with a 1981 Chevy/Bluebird bus we picked up a couple of weeks ago -- it won't be anything fancy - Just some bunks, a counter-top with a sink and place to set the gas stove, a dinning table, and, maybe a couch for our guests  - Oh, and a gun-rack of course -- Here's Yeller the day we brought her home...


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 26, 2005)

*Lot's of Seats to Remove...*

22 to be exact -- Looks like Rapid Fire gets to get a look at the underneath-side of Yeller...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 26, 2005)

A rolling camper to save the hunters and the lost.

Fix him up good. and good luck with ol'yeller.


----------



## leo (Mar 26, 2005)

*Great project HT*

Looks like Y'all can make it into something to really enjoy 

Keep us updated please

leo


----------



## Eat More Possum (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Preacher,

Looks like to me, ya'll gotta build 22 shooting houses..................

so you'll have a place for them seats.

Or you could have a shooting house seat sell.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 26, 2005)

Eat More Possum said:
			
		

> Hey Preacher,
> 
> Looks like to me, ya'll gotta build 22 shooting houses..................
> 
> ...


  Well, that's what we originally thought - But school bus seats only have legs on the aisle side - The window side is bolted to a one inch flange and doesn't have any legs...  But, anybody who wants some bus seats is welcome to 20 of these - We're saving two for the dinning table...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 26, 2005)

Tommy, you need to leave the seats in and charge a fee for a "drive-by" on Deer!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 26, 2005)

You can really make a nice camper out that bus.  I've seen a few and it's amazing what some imagination and inginuity can do with one!

Good luck on the project!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 26, 2005)

Keep us informed on the project. You can really make a good camper out of those things.


----------



## Joe Moran (Mar 26, 2005)

That's awesome HT! There's a bus for sale up the road from me for $1800, but my wife told me to forget it!

Good luck with it! It ought to be plenty of room.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 27, 2005)

*Started on the Seat Removal...*

The seats are coming out quite nicely -- Rapid Fire found out Yeller's got a solid frame underneath - His head found out that is...   Should have pictures of "de-seated" Yeller soon...


----------



## sparky (Mar 27, 2005)

*mark*

I guess that makes him a true knothead


----------



## teethdoc (Mar 27, 2005)

Keep up the good work.  Maybe you will have it finished by the time I make it out to help


----------



## loouuii (Mar 27, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Well, that's what we originally thought - But school bus seats only have legs on the aisle side - The window side is bolted to a one inch flange and doesn't have any legs...  But, anybody who wants some bus seats is welcome to 20 of these - We're saving two for the dinning table...




How can we arrange to get some of those seats?


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 27, 2005)

loouuii said:
			
		

> How can we arrange to get some of those seats?


loouuii - You have an email...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks good, HT. I like it. And it can double for a NASCAR Race watching palace in some track infield sonewhere!


----------



## teethdoc (Mar 27, 2005)

Dutchman,
If I can talk Rapid Fire into driving (He's the only one with the proper license) she will be at Talladega!


----------



## Eat More Possum (Apr 1, 2005)

teethdoc said:
			
		

> Dutchman,
> If I can talk Rapid Fire into driving (He's the only one with the proper license) she will be at Talladega!



Don't take my word for it. I don't think you have to have an Commercial
Drivers License (CDL) to drive an R.V. .

Maybe some of our law enforcment officers can fill us in??


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like a great camper for your lease. let us see some in progress and completed pictures when you finish.


----------



## HuntinTom (May 14, 2005)

*The Seats Are History...*

Now we can do a good pressure washing and begin to run the gas pipes and 12 volt wiring...


----------



## HuntinTom (May 14, 2005)

*Ready to Build Some Walls...*

...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 14, 2005)

I saw one in Tignall this morning with an A/C window unit sticking out of one of the back windows. Good luck and have some fun! Make sure you have a good maid!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 14, 2005)

Looking nice, Tom.  Y'all gonna enjoy that I know! 

I can't wait to see what the end result is...


----------



## teethdoc (May 14, 2005)

Looks like you and Rapid have been doing some work.  I guess I'm sort of the silent partner so to speak.


----------



## HuntinTom (May 27, 2005)

*Well, With A Pile Of Seats Outside Old Yeller...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (May 27, 2005)

*It Was Time to Bathe the Old Gal...*

First - A good spraying of 1 part bleach, and 2 parts water to her insides...


----------



## HuntinTom (May 27, 2005)

Then - Turn Rapid Fire loose with his new toy...


----------



## HuntinTom (May 27, 2005)

Same thing on the Outside - With Rapid up on the roof, and Yeller's all clean and tidy -- Next up on the agenda is putting down the vinyl flooring...


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

Looking NICE Tom!  IT won't be long and y'all be in it!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 27, 2005)

Tommy, keep up the good work!!!


When are we going to have a traveling Ol Yeller revival?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 27, 2005)

Tommy,

looks like ya'll got the makings of a fine huntin camper!!!!


----------



## 1fishinfool (May 27, 2005)

That's cool, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (May 28, 2005)

*Tom*

At my Dad's old lease they had a bus setup.  Painted it camo though.  That thing had a table for at least 15 people to eat, running water, a stove, and a griddle big enough to cook 3 dozen eggs at a time! Good luck to y'all!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 28, 2005)

*School Bus*

Peacher they are awesome I know a feller who has one now and it is the best lookin one I have seen so far yes sir REDNEKE livin in the woods in Style


----------



## specialk (May 28, 2005)

i have been thinking about one of these myself.  keep the pic's of your progress coming, it is inspiring me more and more!!!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (May 28, 2005)

*Decided to Do Little Painting Before Floor Instalation...*

After 25 years of kids scuff marks, the walls below the windows were in pretty  rough shape - I decided to paint the interior below the windows hunter green - Hey - Every redneck vehicle ought to have some hunter green somewhere   Next project - Installation of 12x12 vinyl tiles on the floor...


----------



## rapid fire (May 28, 2005)

Looks like the paint turned out pretty good.  It even matches our table benches.


----------



## HuntinTom (May 28, 2005)

rapid fire said:
			
		

> Looks like the paint turned out pretty good.  It even matches our table benches.


 Yeah - it looks pretty good - I have to put one more coat on after this one dries - it will probably be one evening next week when I get the chance -- Looks like the tiles you found are going to be the most reasonable flooring - I'd love to get that done next weekend...


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 3, 2005)

*Final Coat of Interior Paint's Finished...*

Time to Put down the flooring...


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 3, 2005)

*From the Back of the Bus...*

Tile's Almost Finished... (Next project will be the built-in couch...)


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2005)

*dad gum Tommy,......*

ya gonna be holding services in that thing?  

Looking mighty fine sir,. mighty fine.    

I wonder who will be the first of you three amigos to get chewed out for muddy boots.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, come on pops.  Save some work for me and big brother.  I guess I will get to do the carpentry hey?  I like the green theme that is coming together.  I will probably try and work on it some Sunday after church.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 3, 2005)

Can we take it to a "Greatful Dead" concert?


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 3, 2005)

No dope smoking allowed.  Am I invited?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 3, 2005)

There was no dope smoking the last time I saw the Dead (at the Fox) and yes, you are invited because you have to drive!


----------



## pendy (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hunting Tom*

Your sure doing a nice job on that bus. You'll be ready to go camping  and hunting real soon.


----------



## Woodsong (Jun 3, 2005)

HT,
That bus is looking good!  Maybe you could use it some on the side...put a disco ball in it, get you a leisure suit, and poof- instant retro preacher man on wheels.  You can take it to buckhead to evangelize!  

If you ever do that- call me!  I'll come with you.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 3, 2005)

I am enjoying watching the conversion.
Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 4, 2005)

*Flooring is Complete!*

Tile in the living/kitchen/dining area, and carpet in the sleeping quarters...  If I can get Rapid Fire over after church tomorrow, we'll build the couch


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 4, 2005)

*Went Ahead & Built the Couch...*

I framed it up in the garage... Then bolted the frame to the bus side-frame and used l-brackets to fasten the legs in place to the floor...(The couch is  6'x30")


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 4, 2005)

Then I Cut and Fastened the Seat in Place...


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 4, 2005)

Then Dusted off the Old Futon Mattress I've Been Storing in the Attic -- And, Presto - We've Got a Couch in Yeller!   Now I've got to get outside and do my REAL chores and get the grass mowed or I'll have to borrow my neighbors bush hog


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 4, 2005)

The old man is going crazy with this thing.  It already looks 100 times better than I thought it would when we bought it and said it would be a hunting camper.  Keep up the good work.  It's looking pretty top notch.  Can we still hunt out of it or has Mama laid claim to it?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 4, 2005)

Rapidfire and Teethdoc, y'all need to buy the ol'man some big time jams to install so you can ROCK!


----------



## 1fishinfool (Jun 4, 2005)

You gonna tint the windows?


----------



## pendy (Jun 4, 2005)

*Hunting Tom*

Sure looks good. Keep up the good job.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 5, 2005)

1fishinfool said:
			
		

> You gonna tint the windows?



He has talked Mrs. HuntinTom into making curtains.


----------



## 6wheeler (Jun 5, 2005)

*Kudos*

HT ya'll got this thing coming together rather nicely. Looks like ya'll gonna have a 4 star rolling hotel when you get 'er done!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 5, 2005)

*Got the Bunks Complete...*

Rapidfire came over after church today and we worked on the bunks a while...  Now all we need is for teethdoc to find us a good deal on some foam 8'x28"   Next up on the agenda is the counter top and sink...


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 6, 2005)

I knew you couldn't resist.  The second bunk looks good.  Wish it hadn't of rained us out earlier.  That fish we cooked up sure was good.  Wish we would have had ya'll come on out.  We ended up only cooking half of it for the four of us and freezed the other half.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 6, 2005)

Enjoying the documentary HT.  Good looking handiwork.  Charge them boys RENT!!!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2005)

You can't charge a guy rent when he OWNS part of it.  I'm enjoying the updates too, b/c Living in another state, I have not seen it since it was brought home.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 6, 2005)

He can charge me rent now, but when I am changing his diapers one day, I don't mind returning the rent favor.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 11, 2005)

*Counter-Tops Are In!*

Finished up the counter tops this morning -- Looks like the next project is the bedroom wall to separate the sleeping quarters from the living quarters...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 11, 2005)

rapid fire said:
			
		

> He can charge me rent now, but when I am changing his diapers one day, I don't mind returning the rent favor.


Better have a talk with that yougun!!!  


Looking good Tommy boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Old Girl's Coming Together...*

Here's a view from the front of the bus back toward the bedrooms -- She's got all the redneck bus options - Gun-rack, barn wood bedroom walls, antlers, and even an AM/FM radio with 8-Track


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

*From The Bedroom Toward the Front...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Dining Table...*

Looking for some great fellowship round' the table


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

*From the Kitchen Area Looking Forward...*

All that's left is 12 volt wiring, and Ms. HT's gonna make us some camo curtains to cap off the red-neck machine  -- Then we'll tackle the outside with some paint...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 9, 2005)

LOOKING GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is the Parlor Pot?  Or you going to use the 5 gallon bucket for it?


----------



## leo (Jul 9, 2005)

*Looking good there*

Tommy


----------



## dutchman (Jul 9, 2005)

I am impressed. That thing looks great!


----------



## pendy (Jul 9, 2005)

*Huntin Tom*

That hunting bus really looks nice. I think I could even go hunying in that camper.
How many hours of work have ya put in so far? I know it will all be worth every hour.


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 9, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> LOOKING GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where is the Parlor Pot?  Or you going to use the 5 gallon bucket for it?




You go down the steps and look for the nearest tree.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 9, 2005)

Last time I went down the steps of a bus camper to use the nearest tree, it was dark and my stream found an electric fence. I screamed like a baby and my uncle came out a cussing. I had droplets hanging on me from head to toe! When he discovered what had happen, he laughed the rest of the night and told EVERYBODY the next day.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks better than my house!  

Lookin' good Tommy, I bet y'all are gonna have some good times in there, and probably already have!


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 19, 2005)

That looks great ya'll.  I bet you won't having any problems sleeping in there on a rainy night either....


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*Got the Old Girl Set Up a Couple of Weeks Ago...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*From the Back...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*The Kitchen as Seen From the Front...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*Living Room and Dining Room*

 ...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*And the bedroom...*

There are two bunks (one on each side with storage under each) -- Thanks Ms. HT for the camo curtains


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*A Room With a View...*

Looking out the west side of the bus...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*The Geese Gave Me a Nice Show Out the Window...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

*A Closer Look as More Came After the First Flock...*

...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2005)

teethdoc's bringing his two-year-old son (my grandson) out Friday night for a camp-over in Yeller, and the youngun's first deer hunting/Hanging with Pop at Camp experience...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Awesome Tommy!!!!*

I know you guys (and Mrs too) put alot of work into the old gal. Looks like one of those extreme makeovers.  

I am sure grandson and grandpa will be making some memories real soon. No doubt he will never forget camping with you in old yeller. Boy, is he gonna have something to talk about with his school buddies.  

Hope you have a great camping trip. Gotta tell ya though, I think you're gonna spoil the boy when it comes to camping.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 23, 2005)

Have a great one with the little one. Those are very special moments.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2005)

I had been wondering about the progress of the work on Old Yeller. Glad to see you got her finished. She looks great. I'm sure y'all will enjoy the use of that fine piece of equipment!


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 23, 2005)

We have to get a heater in there first though.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 23, 2005)

Tom,

One suggestion.  Repaint the outside if you plan on taking it out of state.  There are some states that get downright serious about a non-school bus being painted yellow.

I had a friend who bought one once to make a hog hauler out of.  (The raised pigs and hauled them to Illinois for finishing)  They rigged the back end with crates to handle the hogs and lopped the cab into a separate compatrment so they wouldn't have to ride with the pigs, but they didn't repaint what was left of the old bus.  I can't remember if he told me it was Indiana or Illiniois, but in one of those states he learned they weren't real impressed with his former school bus hog hauler.  They wrote him a very nasty ticket for it being painted school bus colors.  I guess they were afraid that somehow some Yankee would mistake a cut up bus with 30 some pig crates on it as being a cheese wagon.

Skipper


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 23, 2005)

Well it does say on the bus that it is a church bus with the name of a church on the side ; with a preacher driving .


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Picking it up tomorrow...



Gas or electric? If gas, be sure to install a carbon monoxide detector in that thing. A smoke detector would be a good idea no matter what type of heater you choose.


----------



## Lee (Oct 23, 2005)

That'll look good parked by that new fountain you guys got.  The church looks great.  And tell whoever is driving that new Tacoma to park around back, he's tempting me too much.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 23, 2005)

Only two bunks? Do the boys have to fight to see which one gets to go hunting with PoP?

That project came out really well. Everytime I see an old bus parked somewhere I will be thinking.......


----------



## Uncle T (Oct 23, 2005)

*Hunting For Jesus!*

Hey Preach,
                     A good name for the bus would be "Visitation"  

If any church members were to ask where you've been lately, you could tell them you were out on "Visitation".


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 24, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Gas or electric? If gas, be sure to install a carbon monoxide detector in that thing. A smoke detector would be a good idea no matter what type of heater you choose.


  Dutch -- It's a kerosene heater, and I'm spending the extra for a carbon monoxide detector for sure -- I'm also planning on keeping a few of the windows cracked to insure some fresh air in the mix...


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 24, 2005)

Lee said:
			
		

> That'll look good parked by that new fountain you guys got.  The church looks great.  And tell whoever is driving that new Tacoma to park around back, he's tempting me too much.


  Lee - that's our newest associate pastor's truck   -- Next time you're by, come inside and check out some of the changes...  (We'll let that big-salary associate buy us a cup of coffee  )


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad you guys have enjoyed the progress of Yeller project -- It's been quite therapeutic


----------



## dutchman (Oct 24, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Dutch -- It's a kerosene heater, and I'm spending the extra for a carbon monoxide detector for sure -- I'm also planning on keeping a few of the windows cracked to insure some fresh air in the mix...



Good man!


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you have on-board water, or is it plumbed to hook up somewhere?  and if so, does it hook up to a well or by a water hose??


----------



## Skipper (Oct 24, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> Well it does say on the bus that it is a church bus with the name of a church on the side ; with a preacher driving .



Some states even require church buses to be painted something other than school bus yellow.  I've known of a local church or two getting into trouble with a yellow bus.  Around here, I've never known of anything being said, but if they take it out of town, they generally repaint it some other color.  Honestly, I know a lot of you all are near North Carolina, and I know they are tight on some of their truck laws and figured they might be one to complain about it down there up here it is the northern states, although I'm not sure.  I just know I have known some people getting into trouble over it.

Skipper


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 24, 2005)

That thing is just slick at can be.   
Tom, what are you 'bed and breakfast' rates after the season closes?  I think the Mrs. would have a right nice time in such high dollar digs!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 24, 2005)

Really nice Job HuntinTom, it looks great...  

Best of luck to you all this season.


----------



## Eshad (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hey Tom,*

That's one great looking bus!  A friend of mine made an old bus into their camp also, although, now it is not drivable anymore. Here are some pics for you, now that you are in the "bus club"!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a great set up for you and your family Huntin Tom. Enjoy the fruits of your hard work.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 16, 2006)

*Old yeller' Ain't Yeller Any More*

We done pimped the old girl out right


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 16, 2006)

The Other side...


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 16, 2006)

One from the Back...


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 16, 2006)

And what good church-bus pimp-out job would be complete without SPINNERS!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 16, 2006)

I love it!!!!! I love those flames!!!!!!! Great Bus!!!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like a camper hidden


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 16, 2006)

Now that's sumthin to be proud of.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2006)

It was a hidden camper....... but is she still gonna be a camper


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks NICE Tommy!

I bet y'all can't wait to pull her into camp!


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 16, 2006)

Swwwweeeettttttttttttt.....nice lookin ride


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 16, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Looks NICE Tommy!
> 
> I bet y'all can't wait to pull her into camp!


Yeah - I'm going to take it to a public camping area this summer, and think I'll pull her up right in between two $150,000 motorhomes    There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Feb 16, 2006)

Im off and dreamin about my own retro school bus. Great job gentleman!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Yeah - I'm going to take it to a public camping area this summer, and think I'll pull her up right in between two $150,000 motorhomes    There goes the neighborhood


  

I want a picture!!!


----------



## Carp (Feb 16, 2006)

If that ain't cool, I don't know what is.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2006)

Carp said:
			
		

> If that ain't cool, I don't know what is.



Couldn't have stated it any better. Nice job, Rev.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you guys have to have a CDL to drive that? Or do you just go to and from camp in the dead of night...


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Class B which allows me to drive vehicles over 26,000 lbs.  (Firetruck)


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats cool, whats old yeller weight out at? just curious, can you take that vac govenor off the carb?


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Feb 19, 2006)

I really enjoyed the story and the pics on this project, so if your like me here's another similar project I found on the web.http://www.vonslatt.com


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's another good site that gave me some good ideas - And if you want to see some REAL GOOD bus conversion pictures, this is a great site...  www.skoolie.net


----------



## Timbo (Feb 26, 2006)

"Nice job,I'm sure it will be enjoyed".


Does the stop sign still work?.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 27, 2006)

Timbo said:
			
		

> Does the stop sign still work?.


Yeah, it works - I think I'll paint a "Deer Crossing" sign on it though


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 27, 2006)

is she done and can I see a pic of what iy looks like now


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> is she done and can I see a pic of what iy looks like now



Take a look at posts 107-110. Or better yet, start at the beginning of this thread and observe the transformation.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 27, 2006)

I did till a point and it could have changed and I wanted to see it now


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 27, 2006)

I lookedc at all of them and I love the rimes but are you gonna put her in camp for deer season


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 11, 2006)

Tom that is one of only the neatest bus converison I do belive I have ever seen. Sorry ole pal but that thar ain't no redneke camper too high class  I know ya'll gonna love and enjoy that BusCamper


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 11, 2006)

~~~~sllooww    riiide  ,   taket'    easy~~~~~~~

sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 11, 2006)

Where is Tom?????


----------



## pendy (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hunting Tom*

What a great job you did on the bus. It sure looks good.
 I know you guys will really enjoy it. Have fun


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 11, 2006)

Spinners!!! That is too much!!! 
That is a sweet lookin' home-away-from-home... what a great job y'all did!!!

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 15, 2006)

I actually got it finished by some of the staff at the church - They wanted to do a "Pimp My Church Bus" video for a series we did called "Overdrive" -- I told them they would have to paint my bus if i was going to let them use it  -- Ahhh the joys of being a Methodist man of the cloth


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 26, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> And what good church-bus pimp-out job would be complete without SPINNERS!




you just can't hide money



that thing is baaad


----------



## deerhunter15 (Jan 2, 2007)

*bus*

i like the buss wish i could have it but i cant.


----------

